# Zon or Meo with Hindsight



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Just getting close to signing on the line for one of the above via Satellite.

So, can I beg your indulgence to let me know your experiences with the 2 above companies.
Service, Price, availability etc. etc.

House is located near Alcobaca.

Thanks all

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Why with either, what exactly is it your after?


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Channel range is pretty similar, we have Meo...my question would be...do you like American stuff - CSI, House, Family Guy etc? if so then it's perhaps worth it, but Sky it ain't. We pay for a full package and if I'm being honest what we watch most of is stuff that costs extra such as Pay per view recent movies or whole series like Sopranos and The Wire. We would probably trim our package down if we weren't so lazy!

Service has been very good though, our wireless router died at Xmas in a power surge, was replaced within a couple of days...


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Why with either, what exactly is it your after?


Having looked at the various packages from both companies, it appears to be an initial sign up of 24 months.

I am keen to gather the opinions of those who have actually have experience of dealing with the two companies.
I accept that the final choice of channels is subjective and is somewhat secondary if the reception is poor and the service is rubbish.

What I am after in respect of channels will be sport......golf to be exact. , some american programmes, music......especially classical, BBC and that is about it.

Thanks for the replies so far.

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Then your better option would be Sky if sport is a requirement or Free to air if sport is secondary.

Zon, Meo or Vodafone via satellite little problem, similar services and programmes, if you could get Meo via landline then you would have the benefit of a fast reliable internet connection.

Reception is all about line of sight to satellite so for Sky or FtA you need 28.2SE and Meo etc appox 28W, I'd check available programs and packages before you sign up, don't think you'll find they supply what your after. 

Free to air will give you all UK TV channels + around 300 you probably don't want + majority of UK Radio stations.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

> BBC and that is about it.


Zon and Meo will only give you BBC Entertainment (pants) and BBC World News.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Free to air will give you all UK TV channels + around 300 you probably don't want + majority of UK Radio stations.


Thanks Canoe, appreciate the input
This is more of what I am looking for plus maybe a sports package via Zon or Meo.

So stupid question coming up.........................Free to Air is just a satellite and receiver and decoder and away you go or is there more to it.

This may sound stupid but I have never got involved with satellite as Freeview HD in the UK has always been enough.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If your going to pay for a package then Sky is a better option, basic Meo or Zon + Sports + Golf is +60€ pm and still won't deliver the viewing or listening you want.

Sky or FTA here requires a sat dish 1.8m the bigger the better, and receiver box. Sky you need a UK Sky account and a Sky box, FTA requires a Receiver what type depends on your wants simple ones from 40€ then you move up in price if you want HD or to be able to watch one program record another, good average price around £125 cheaper to buy in UK.
To record one channel watch another you need a LNB with 2 outlets and a receiver with twin tuners. 
If you want to watch different channels in different rooms then you require LNB with outlet for each room + receiver for each room.
Sure Sian can put in contact with a local expert installer.

Yes it is simple


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Rob have sent you a PM with contact details


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Sure Sian can put in contact with a local expert installer.
> 
> Yes it is simple


Who`s Sian


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry thinking of a local friend with similar name, well slightly similar


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

-HOME- - UK TV IN PORTUGAL totally trustworthy, nothing is too much trouble the cheapest GOOD installer in the area and he will explain to you all the options.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Sorry thinking of a local friend with similar name, well slightly similar


Memory loss comes to us all in time


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Rob have sent you a PM with contact details


Thanks Sian 

No I mean Siobhan.

Rob


----------



## patnewman (Mar 26, 2012)

robc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just getting close to signing on the line for one of the above via Satellite.
> 
> ...


Personally I'd avoid MEO

My mother got it and was told she would get a lot of English speaking channels and sport - she got a few, but nothing she would watch. When she got it she assumed the contract was a year - the salesperson didn't actually tell her the contract length, but she paid it for the year without watching it often and tried to cancel!!! no chance. Fortunately we moved house to a different area where MEO isn't available and eventually managed to get out of the contract that way.
One thing she did notice - she accidently pressed record on a program she was watching and discovered when she got the bill for that month she had been charges 2 euros for recording something.

Where we are now we have a satellite dish and a freeview box and get over 300 channels - most of them english


----------

